
“Whom” is disappearing and everyone needs to chill about it - danso
https://qz.com/1517643/should-we-let-the-word-whom-die/
======
taylodl
Do you want to read _For Who the Bell Tolls_? Neither do I!

~~~
bediger4000
Then it's a good thing Hemingway didn't write it.

English changes: the rest of that John Donne sentence is "the bell tolls for
thee"? Should we bring back "thee" and "thou" as pronouns? I'm guessing yes,
but then we have to decide if "thee" has informal/personal connotations as per
originally, or if "thee" is now formal, as we've come to view it in these
latter days.

Ditch "whom". Using it makes you sound like an Ent,

